# 4 babies now!



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all,
Just wanted to let you all know that baby #3 hatched yesterday, and baby #4 hatched today! Now I have 4 little yellow puff balls, with 3 eggs to go! I will post pics when I can get back in the nest box!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Yay! Congrats! That is so exciting. What a big family.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

How Exciting! I can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Horaaaaaay CONGRATS.  Maya and Memphis must be doing SO well!


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats and cant wait to see some pics of them....


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Good job to Mommy & Daddy and Congrats to you!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, congrats, that is great news. I'm waiting on my own eggs too. I can't wait to see pictures, post some soon.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh how exciting!!! congrats....dont forget the pics!!! i knwo which town u live in muah ha ha ha ha


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are the pics I promised of the 4...#5 should be coming tomorrow.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

does any of the babies in the middle have red eyes?? ...

I can´t wait to see more pics.. they are so cute!!... I can´t believe I´ve seen Maya and Memphis saga since the beggining and now with lil babies... awwww


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

huskymom said:


> does any of the babies in the middle have red eyes?? ...


I'm not really sure...i haven't taken a real good look yet...I will check today...I want to change the bedding, so I will look.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats on the little fluffy butts!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL fluff butts.

They're so darn cute, I can't wait 'til the other eggies hatch.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Bea said:


> Congrats on the little fluffy butts!!


Fluffy butts....HAHAHA I love it!:rofl:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Adorable! Welcome baby # 4!!! SO lucky!


----------

